# Help needed in Raleigh/Garner NC.



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I might need someone that can plow/salt for me on two accounts...one in downtown Raleigh the other in Garner at the 42/40 area. My dad fell and broke his hip and I'm out of town for this event. If anyone can assist, please shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] or call me at 919-274-1192. Not huge locations and can be taken care of with one plow. One site may also need sidewalk work.


----------

